# World’s shortest man is 22 inches



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33327766/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is one tiny guy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All over.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"He kinda looks like a baby....GET IN MY BELLY!"


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone else really want to use this guy for a scareactor? The possibilities are endless!


----------

